# Do your cats leave you alone?



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

When you are relaxing, or resting, or working, do your cats leave you alone?


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

If i am realaxing or resting, Banjo leaves me alone. He may come and say hi but he doesnt usually sit/lay with me. IfI am doing something, however, he HAS to be involved and he will follow me if I go in another room.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Breezy-Supersonic said:


> When you are relaxing, or resting, or working, do your cats leave you alone?


No.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Hahaha...I have 4 cats and 2 kids. I don't even go to the bathroom alone. For the most part, when I am vegging, Lacey cuddles up with me in the Spring and Summer. In the Winter, when the Snuggie comes out, forget it...I might just get all 4 cats napping all over me.


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Yep, well unless I'm shut up in my bedroom. Then Sienna will yowl at the door when she gets bored (I guess), even if others are still up and moving around. If we're in the same room, then she follows me from room to room. My husband says she spends 90 percent of her time on her back looking at us upside down. And she does! (when she's not prrrrptting through the house and doing 360s in the air).


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

My couch has built in recliners...Kobi lays between my legs on the foot rest, Maggie lays on the footrest too, along the outside of my left leg. Holly gets up on my chest. Usually I have a laptop on my lap too. With the dog coming I suppose the laptop will need to find a new place...

The bathroom is also another group gathering place.

So....no!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Rarely. My home PC is now offlimits, to me.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

While my kitties are not snugglers or lap kitties (they both dislike being held), Squeek always wants to be where I am, or sometimes she's daddy's girl and wants to be with hubby. bottom line, wherever we are in the house, thats where she'll be, even if its just in the same room, not necessarily on us or next to us. If one of us leaves the house, she makes the most heart-wrenching cry you've ever heard! I assume she does that when we both leave, but no one is here to hear it. She does get up on the computer keyboards She likes to try to grab the cursor on the monitor.

Lickorish has her moments. there are times she follows me around (or maybe she's following Squeek) Other times she goes off to some quiet spot on her own to rest or nap. She does sleep in bed with me most nights, and lately has started curling up right next to me at night where she used to stay at the foot of the bed, now its right behind my leg, so I have to be careful about rolling over. This morning I woke up and both of them were curled against me, Lickorish behind my legs, Squeek behind my back


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Io spends most of her naptimes curled up under my partner's desk (he works from home). But when she's ready to play she lets him know by biting his feet. 

When I'm home, she likes to 'meatloaf' in front of my keyboard. She's not very much of a lapcat (yet?) but she wants to be near you for pets and scratches. 

But the moment the bathroom door closes, she's howling and clawing at the door, saying "let me in!" Geeze, it makes me sometimes want to follow her to the litterbox and stare


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Jacq said:


> it makes me sometimes want to follow her to the litterbox and stare


I've thought this so many times as well. I want to stand outside the box and poke and prod MowMow like he does when I'm in the bathroom. "Hey! Hey, come play with me. C'mon! Pet meeeeee!"


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

MowMow said:


> I've thought this so many times as well. I want to stand outside the box and poke and prod MowMow like he does when I'm in the bathroom. "Hey! Hey, come play with me. C'mon! Pet meeeeee!"


I guess great minds really do think alike...lol. Lacey goes as far as to jump on my lap so I can pet her...like, come on...privacy, please!


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

roflolocopter. as much as i would like some privacy occasionally, it will never happen. first, i have no doors. second, any time you spend long periods of time bedridden (and i don't mean, "oh catch me, i feels faint," i mean serious-not-getting-out-of-bed-except-for-a-shower once a week) (i know, gross. if i never saw another bedpan or had another bed bath in my life, i wouldn't be mad lol.) the central point of the cats' lives becomes your bed.

i'd love to retrain them out of it, but i don't know if it's possible. their dishes have been on my bed for four years, for the sake of convenience. now that i don't need it anymore, it annoys me a little but not that much. there are pads put down, and the dishes are on the foot of the bed on the opposite side of where i sleep, and i was *coerced* into a litterbox by the bed by terrorist measures, lol, so i might as well leave well enough alone. geez, it truly does look like their house and they just allow me to live here due to their lack of opposable thumbs.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

With 6 cats there is definitely no 'alone' time in my house! I never close any of the doors because of the ruckus my cats make if there is a room they can't get into. 

The bathroom seems to be a favorite gathering place when I'm in there even though it is very small; a couple of them will sit on the floor watching mama do her 
business and one or two will perch on the edge of the tub. Go figure!

Graybee will grasp the door knob between his front paws and swing on it, trying to open the door so there is no point in trying to shut him out of a room.

Definitely an open door policy here.....much easier to give in than try to make them
do what I want, ha-ha.


----------



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

Sweet Pea's face looks somewhat like Katrina's.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mia follows me everywhere. In the bathroom wether I'm taking a shower or using the toliet she has to lay in the sink and wait. If I lay down to relax and watch tv, she's there. If I'm doing dishes, I have to shoo her off the counter because she thinks she should be able to watch. When I go to bed, she is there all night and when the sun comes up, her nose is pressed to mine waking me up for the day. I dont really mind though, at least I have company.


----------



## Hepburn (Feb 9, 2011)

He doesn't usually leave me alone when I'm working, whether at my desk or around my apartment, but if I'm relaxing, sometimes he's on my lap, sometimes he's in one of his other favorite spots. Depends a lot on how warm my apartment is, too. Warm apartment means he's hanging out in a cool spot, cold apartment always means my lap if he can manage it.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Breezy-Supersonic said:


> *Sweet Pea's face looks somewhat like Katrina's*.


They do have similar coloring and looks! When I first found SweetPea I thought _'he'_ was a _'pregnant she'_ 
until I took him in to see the vet. Found out that he was an already neutered male with a serious case 
of worms that made his belly very swollen in appearance. Surprise for me!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

so much cuteness here about kitties demanding love.

i'd have to say in our house it's the other way around! my husband and i can't leave Angel alone. ha ha! i used to scold my husband all the time to leave her alone when she was napping, but i've given up now. he can't help himself. she just looks too fuzzy and adorable to not touch. he tells her it's her fault for looking so gorgeous! thank goodness she puts up with us. i suppose she figures she gets her revenge by waking US up in the middle of the night to get petted and scratched. oh well.


----------



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

There was one time, recently, I was on my computer, laying down, with the blanket over my back. Katrina came and went under the blanket. She goes under the blanket regularly, mainly with my mom.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

My cats don't leave me or anyone else who comes in the house alone. They follow from room to room and must be involved in everything that's going on, anyone sitting down must have cats in their lap, on shoulders and snuggled next to them.


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

yes and no.... but Kermit won't let me stay in another room without coming in to join me after he realizes I have moved to another location..>hey I might be doing something interesting or he just lays down, then has to come lay on me if I am reclining...Has to do that several times a day and he is now over 10.

Marble, our almost feral youngster we took in a year ago, two now, just came up to me and layed in my lap in the basement where it is cooler. Stayed for about 15 min which is a record...even cuddled, played and then went off to whereever. she is the independent one and has her own mind but it is nice that she has accepted our home and is now returning the affection. I'm glad we got her young enough to adjust quickly.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

If we let Blaze, he'd be a lap cat and following us like a shadow... but we can't (he sprays) so he gets supervised visits around the house. Blacky in the summer is like nonexistent at times, outside sunning and wandering the yard. I've been away for two days, I came home about 6 hours ago... haven't seen her yet (meanwhile the dog is my shadow)! That's not uncommon though. She does snuggle but is extremely independent. Usually she sleeps on me at night and loves to follow us around the yard and such, also - at least in the winter - will become a lap kitty while I'm at the computer. She cones around for attention when she feels like it, of course I can aldo call her in.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes.

Maybe.

Somtimes.

Occasionally.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

Our cats follow us around the house most of the time. Generally they supervise, or nap, unless what we are doing involves a bag or box of some sort, then they have to investigate.


----------

